# High Gloss Food Safe Finish...



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

All…I am searching for a good high gloss food safe finish to use on my wood turnings…any suggestions relative to products or techniques? thank you…


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I use salad bowl finish on some of my bowls and it is high gloss.
Here is what it looks like and a link to where I bought it.
I just wipe it on and sand between coats with 400 grit.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

I know that companies like Mohawk and Star which cater to the finishing trade sell a product called turner's polish. This is a padding lacquer (French polish) which is designed to be applied while the piece spins at a low speed on the lathe. It produces a very high gloss and is food safe when it's dry due to the fact that it is primarily shellac based. Keep in mind, though, that it's not water proof.


----------

